
UCBerkley removes online video content starting 15 March - antman
http://news.berkeley.edu/2017/03/01/course-capture/
======
mindcrime
Start downloading like mad, and archive this stuff to S3?

[https://github.com/rg3/youtube-
dl/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/rg3/youtube-
dl/blob/master/README.md)

------
antman
Please don't change this title to the original one. The original title
obfuscates the meaning and importance of this article in my opinion.

